# Wood rack



## Janger (Jun 19, 2016)

hey guys I'm working on welding a wood rack. It's a commission.


----------



## Janger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Janger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 7, 2016)

What is your plam for the "stars" exactly? 

Looking forward to seeing how it all comes together!


----------



## Alexander (Jul 8, 2016)

It looks good. Keep us updated on the project I would like to see how it turns out.


----------



## Janger (Jul 9, 2016)

Flowers For the top of the rack.


----------



## Janger (Aug 19, 2016)

The firewood rack is finally done. Over built as usual. The square stock is solid so the thing is pretty heavy but it all comes apart so you can move it around. The green tape on the flowers is just temporary. The feet are adjustable for uneven ground. It's going outside to a friends property in BC.


----------



## Janger (Aug 19, 2016)

metal flowers...


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks fantastic! Super sturdy. You can tell that much with nothing more than the picture. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 19, 2016)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 22, 2016)

John, the finish is paint I assume?

Where did you paint this? In your shop or..?
(Finish looks great, and I don't see the tell tale black paint on the floor, nor dust particles from painting outside)


----------



## Janger (Aug 22, 2016)

I used a paint sprayer thinned the paint with water. It dried to touch in 5-10  min so no dirt. And yes I sprayed it outside in the alley on a tarp. Actually did it in pieces. It was a big pain. I'd use spray cans next time probably. Not sure it saved any money either. Two cans each of primer and paint. ~$80.


----------

